# Blue Mountain 1/16/2010



## RootDKJ (Jan 17, 2010)

*Date(s) Skied: *1/6/10

*Resort or Ski Area: *Blue Mountain

*Conditions: *Typical & Crowded

*Trip Report: *So many PASR's in the house yesterday and no TR?  Saw Toast in the parking lot, and then as we were leaving.  Met up with Kragan, Johnny Style and Nastar Glenn.  Again Paradise had the best snow on the mountain. * Blue now has 3 bump runs, as they seeded bumps on Nightmare.*  Challenge was freaking horrible.  Death cookies or death bumps...take your pick.  Switchback was pretty good and the snow in the upper part of Sidewinder was as well.  Razor's was closed for race training again until 11.  Only Blue would close the best trail on the mountain on a busy holiday weekend.  Genius.  We got the first runs down it and it was an absolute mess.  Ruts and piss poor grooming everywhere.  I guess the new winch cat isn't helping...

I was going to have a little fun and demo some skis.  I told the Volkl guy that I wanted to try the fattest skis he had with him.  He said that would be the Katana, but he wasn't letting them out today.  Ok, so I then asked him for the fattest skis he would let out today.  That was the Mantra at 96 under foot.  Kragan thinks I'm crazy...but I'm only having a little fun here.  I did two runs on them (Switchback and Lazy).  I hated them after the 1st run.  Quickly, I switched them out for a pair of AC50's.  Being very similiar in dimention to my Jef Fuels, I wanted to give them a try.  They are softer in the tip and feel like they had a shorter turning radius.  A very fun ski however.  All things considered, I like the ride on my Nordica's better.

Not much for pics today.  Had to get in and out before the crowds came.

















Race team on Razor's


----------



## Rambo (Jan 17, 2010)

Which length of the AC50 did you demo?


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 17, 2010)

Rambo said:


> Which length of the AC50 did you demo?


170, same as my Jet Fuel's.


----------



## Rambo (Jan 17, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> 170, same as my Jet Fuel's.


Thanks. Last year I demoed an AC50 but it was the only one they had in a 162 and it was to short to properly slow down on the icy steeps. 170 sounds like a great length to be highly manuverable and nimble.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 17, 2010)

Did you say seeded bumps?    How were they?


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 17, 2010)

Grassi21 said:


> Did you say seeded bumps?    How were they?


I admittly have no bump skills.  Tarponhead said the new bumps on Nightmare were pretty good and Johnny Style said the bumps on Main Street are awesome. Challenge's bumps not so much. 3 bump runs seems a bit much for Blue...ma
ybe you CT bumpers might have to slum it down here to check it you :lol:  

I might give the Nightmare bumps a few tries on my next visit.


----------



## tarponhead (Jan 17, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> Tarponhead said the new bumps on Nightmare were pretty good and Johnny Style said the bumps on Main Street are awesome.
> I might give the Nightmare bumps a few tries on my next visit.



I too have no-to-little bump skills. Hence my assessment as "good" meaning good for _starter/learning_ bumps.

That said, they plowed them under last night and started seeding new ones.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 17, 2010)

tarponhead said:


> I too have no-to-little bump skills. Hence my assessment as "good" meaning good for _starter/learning_ bumps.
> 
> That said, they plowed them under last night and started seeding new ones.


No kidding...

You heading up tomorrow?  Mrs Root wants to ski, but me thinks tomorrow isn't her cup of tea (skiing wise).


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 17, 2010)

Grassi21 said:


> Did you say seeded bumps?    How were they?



Root, we will meet up at some point this season.  I can show you how to hack it up in the bumps.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 17, 2010)

Grassi21 said:


> Root, we will meet up at some point this season.  I can show you how to hack it up in the bumps.


Sounds like fun.


----------



## tarponhead (Jan 17, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> No kidding...
> 
> You heading up tomorrow?  Mrs Root wants to ski, but me thinks tomorrow isn't her cup of tea (skiing wise).



Yeah, but sleeping in. Figure the rain/ice will make a early rising stupid. Will try to get there ~ 10-11AM. Will also swap out my watea 84s for my original Atomics (70 underfoot and a bit shorter) I was fairly horrendous on main st bumps today. Maybe shorter sticks will be easier to learn bumps on? Give me a call if up there.:beer:


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jan 18, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> Saw Toast in the parking lot, and then as we were leaving.  Met up with Kragan, Johnny Style and Nastar Glenn.




that's it??  no one else???  :wink:


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 18, 2010)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> that's it??  no one else???  :wink:


That's all I remember...I don't think I missed anyone.


----------



## 4aprice (Jan 19, 2010)

Blue with 3 bump runs, Camelback with 3 good bump runs, and of course Elk with thier bump runs.  Looks like the Pocono's could be awesome for the 2nd half of the season.  Looking forward to it.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 19, 2010)

4aprice said:


> Blue with 3 bump runs, Camelback with 3 good bump runs, and of course Elk with thier bump runs.  Looks like the Pocono's could be awesome for the 2nd half of the season.  Looking forward to it.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ


Blue was surprisingly fantastic yesterday.  I'm pretty sure I'm going back for more after work today.


----------



## gorgonzola (Jan 19, 2010)

4aprice said:


> Blue with 3 bump runs, Camelback with 3 good bump runs, and of course Elk with thier bump runs.  Looks like the Pocono's could be awesome for the 2nd half of the season.  Looking forward to it.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



what runs are bumped this year at cb? last year i saw rocket with some pseudo bumps - a few turns from not grooming but not long or rythmic enough to be too much fun and some flat green connectror trail with seeded bumps...


----------



## 4aprice (Jan 20, 2010)

gorgonzola said:


> what runs are bumped this year at cb? last year i saw rocket with some pseudo bumps - a few turns from not grooming but not long or rythmic enough to be too much fun and some flat green connectror trail with seeded bumps...



Asp has great bumps on it now and they were letting some of Cliffhanger bump up along with lower angle moguls (which were really coming into their own Monday) on Lower Cleopatra.  Cliffhanger has a race this weekend and was to be leveled Sunday night.  That is the only event on the trail this season and the plan is to blow more snow and let 1/2 be bumped up for the 2nd half of the season.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------

